# What will kill English Ivy?



## South Man (Apr 3, 2010)

I hate this stuff it is growing like crazy. What will kill it and get rid of it? My brother says get a goat?


----------



## Strych9 (Apr 3, 2010)

georgiabuckie said:


> I hate this stuff it is growing like crazy. What will kill it and get rid of it? My brother says get a goat?



A goat might be a good start!  It all needs to be pulled up to start with.  It will start to grow back and you'll need to keep it in check with roundup, or a similar product.  It will probably take several years of spraying, and pulling to eradicate it.


----------



## Boondocks (Apr 3, 2010)

A good dose of roundup will work.


----------



## meatseeker (Apr 3, 2010)

use the concentrated round up with 4 oz to the gallon with a little dish soap and it will kill it pretty quick. spray once and spray again in a week.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 3, 2010)

RoundUp(glyphosate) is not that effective on woody plants such as PI and PO.  Will knock it back but not kill it.

You need a brush killer with  2,4,d ethyl ester or Triclopyr as the active ingredients.

Spectricide sells one through garden centers label "BRUSH KILLER" that is effective.  But it is effective on everything else as well.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 3, 2010)

I do not it is not safe for Dogs.....I spent 1,500 dollars on my daughters 300 dollar gift from santa a few years ago


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 4, 2010)

English Ivy is tough to kill once it's established, but I've gotten rid of a lot of it over the years. The most effective way I've found is to set your mower way down and mow it off as low as you can, then spray with roundup when it resprouts. Roundup will kill it, but it takes several applications over a period of time, and the glyphosate in roundup isn't nearly as toxic as 2,4-D, nor as likely to volatilize and kill stuff around it. Herbicides in general work better on ivy when it's in the tender new-growth stage because the mature leaves have a waxy cuticle on them that makes it hard for the chemical to soak into the tissue. If it's in an area where you can't mow it, dig as much of it out as you can before spraying the resprouts.


----------



## Strych9 (Apr 4, 2010)

Patriot44 said:


> I do not it is not safe for Dogs.....I spent 1,500 dollars on my daughters 300 dollar gift from santa a few years ago



i beg your pardon?


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 4, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> i beg your pardon?



LOL, it was three different trips to the vet with the dog staying 2-3 days each time.  Finally found out the dog was eating the newly planted english ivy my wife and I had planted.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah, English ivy has some pretty potent toxins in the leaves. It's definitely not salad material.


----------



## HuntingFool (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought some stuff from my local Ace store called Crossbow and it works great.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm in my second year spraying with Roundup. About 90% is gone.

The biggest problem is my neighbor's yards (yes, more than one) which has ivy about a foot deep.

I have established a "dead zone" around my perimeter.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Apr 12, 2010)

*I've heard*

if you have it growing up your trees, to cut it off at the bottom and place the stems in jug of roundup.  It will pull the roundup all the way up the tree and kill the whole ivy vine.  I haven't tried it but sounds like it might would work.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 12, 2010)

If you cut it off at the bottom, it will kill the ivy growing up the tree without roundup. It can't live without roots. You can paint the cut stumps with straight roundup concentrate and it'll usually kill the roots out.


----------



## earl (Apr 12, 2010)

I encourage my Ivy. Cut around the trees twice a year. I haven't had to crank up a lawnmower in the last ten years. No bald spots in the shaded areas either. I love it.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 12, 2010)

Killz-All  vegatation killer
kills everything the first time its sprayed, same stuff most countys and RR use on right of ways


----------

